# Essie "French Affair" Spring 2011 Collection



## Curly1908 (Jan 10, 2011)

This collection is supposed to be released during February but folks have found it in Walmart now.

  	I found some photos!  (I could not find swatches of French Affair [soft lavender pink], Kisses & Bises [pearl with pink duochrome?], Topless & Barefoot [light peach], and Sand Tropez [soft sandy beige]).

  	Here's a link: http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2010/12/30/essie-spring-affair-for-spring-2011/

  	Here is Coat Azure: 




  	Here is Nice Is Nice (w/ a glitter top coat):


----------



## dixie (Jan 13, 2011)

Walmart carries Essie?!  I had NO idea!!  Oh my gosh...I'll have to in _that place _now!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 13, 2011)

all the light colors are so pretty! it just screams spring!


----------

